# Compairing FA and GHG full bodies



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I was looking at Rogers sporting goods the other day and looked at the FA full body snows and blues. I think they look much better than the GHG and they're quite a bit cheaper. Now I'm not sure about durrability or setup time/hasle but if I was a fullbody snow hunter I'd buy 6 snows and 6 blues and put'em through a season of hard work to find out.

Just a heads up for anyone in the market for FB snows.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I *think* the FA motion system is a little more of a hassle to set up than the ghg one. I figured Id be a big dakota fan if I wanted a SOB fb spread just because of how convenient their honk dekes are to set up, but I wasn't real impressed with their snow FB's in person.

if costs were all equal, id pimp BF's.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

only way to know is to try them and find out.... i personally like the way they look also and i think that setup is just as much work as setting all the others up. But watever gets the job done is well worth the time and money u have into your decoys


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

I was at the mn state game fair last weekend and I got a good look at all three of the s&b's. Ghg r nice, I own 200 of them I like em. To me the Dakotas don't look right. I would not buy them. The FA's don't look bad and you can get the for cheap at rogers so I think my next couple fox will be FA. I really like the juvy blues.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

Do the FA's come with stakes as well as bases? As with everything, each has their pluses and minuses.

GHG are light, good motion, and have stakes. Durability has been a problem.

Dakotas are one piece and from those I have talked to that ran them this spring, are very durable, motion is suspect from what I have seen, and the bases eat up a lot of space and weight.

I have not seen the FA's in person, so I cannot really speak to those, but I am curious from those who may have used them.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

d wiz, i cannot speak for the fa snows, but the fa lessers come with stakes and bases; i would assume the snows are the same.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

When we had our full body spread of ghg's, as far as durability goes I was not impressed. Actually, I was not impressed with anything about them... :lol: . The biggest problem with durability was the heads broke off pretty easy, and the best I remember they aren't cheap either.


----------



## DblBand (Jul 16, 2009)

All full bodies are much more durable with the heads screwed on!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

echoXLT said:


> The biggest problem with durability was the heads broke off pretty easy.


Were they falling off or actually breaking.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

> Were they falling off or actually breaking.


We have several with both issues.


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> echoXLT said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem with durability was the heads broke off pretty easy.
> ...


Mainly breaking. They would break around the base of the male end on the head. But, some just fell off too...


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have quite a few GHG's with the heads broken at the base of the male fitting also. Glued all my heads with gorilla glue this year so we'll see if that keeps them from breaking.


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

SDwaterfowler said:


> I have quite a few GHG's with the heads broken at the base of the male fitting also. Glued all my heads with gorilla glue this year so we'll see if that keeps them from breaking.


Some of my lessers are doing the same thing as well. I don't think they are "breaking" per say. It appears that the male end is simply glued on to the head, and that adhesive is not holding.

The gorilla glue does help, but that seems to give after time as well.


----------



## DblBand (Jul 16, 2009)

call the company and if they fell they have a good product they will stand behind it. it worked for me


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

idk how many GHG heads have broken of mine...i have sent them with my reciept to ghg for warranty but they end up keeping your reciept and then if the same heads break again your screwed and have to pay for them...in my opinion the GHG snow decoys dont look as good as the Dakota snows i have...sucks that Dakota doesnt even make a stake! I am sick of the problems ive had with GHG and thats why i dont run them anymore so love them and thats fine i dont and i am interested in hearing what others have to say about Dakota, FA, & BigFoot snow decoys


----------



## pintail09 (Feb 6, 2009)

SDwaterfowler said:


> I have quite a few GHG's with the heads broken at the base of the male fitting also. Glued all my heads with gorilla glue this year so we'll see if that keeps them from breaking.


Screws are my fix, dont ever have problems again.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

i agree with USAlx50 my buddy has the FA FB's an i hate everytime i have to set some of those up takes longer to get the base setup an on the ground then it does anything else


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

cheaper? the only thing i have to go by here is a cabela's catalog. the fa's cost $5 more than the ghg's. i haven't had the chance to look at a fa motion base since the nearest store that stocks them is 150 miles away. i will be interested in hearing more reports since i will finally have enough cash saved up at the end of winter to buy a set of 10 doz for starters. i was leaning toward ghg's, but the fa's have more postures. but if the bases are too much trouble, then it may not be worthwhile, especially since i rarely will have much help to set them.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

something i should mention, i have had 2 heads break on my canadas and am thinking about filling the heads with urethane foam for structural support. don't laugh, a local snowmachiner here started filling the trailing arms on the front suspension of polaris snowmobiles with great stuff foam to stop them from bending every time you hit a rock. you can't bend them! now the mounts rip out instead. this may prove to be the solution to ghg heads too. i will try it on my lookers this week and see how they hold up during season.


----------

